# Bit of Sephora MAC and Coach Haul!



## ElvenEyes (Feb 15, 2011)

Because sometimes a girl just has to!  I love my key chains from Coach. One has hearts and the other one is a glittery pink cupcake! The blush is by Lancome


----------



## chlilly1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice, what are the Nars products?


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 16, 2011)

oh la la. I love everything, except for the purity bottle, never have used it.
  	thanks for sharing.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 16, 2011)

chlilly1 said:


> Nice, what are the Nars products?



 	The Duo is the Hungry Heart blush set.  The e/s are Fathom (pink one) and Cairo (brown one).  I also bought Ondine, but forgot to take it out of the bag and photo it! It is sort of a dark taupe colour.  Very pretty combo.  I might wear them today!


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 16, 2011)

ooh I like the look of the NARS Cairo eyeshadow. And the keychains are so cute!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 16, 2011)

Love it! All your Coach stuff is adorable - especially the cupcake!  I also love Purity - it's my favourite face wash. Let us know how you like it with your Clarisonic! Let me know how you like Bella Bamba - I've been looking at it for a few months now curious to try it. And what's the MAC product?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 16, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Love it! All your Coach stuff is adorable - especially the cupcake!  I also love Purity - it's my favourite face wash. Let us know how you like it with your Clarisonic! Let me know how you like Bella Bamba - I've been looking at it for a few months now curious to try it. And what's the MAC product?



 	Thanks! I love my key rings!  I also love Purity and use it with my Clarisonic. It is very moisturizing, but gentle on my sensitive skin.  The MAC e/s is Goldenrod and you can see it on my upper eye (like a highlight) on the last few photos I did of my Gentle Geisha look...you know, the one with the slightly brighter lippy?  Actually, it is the same lipstick as before, just slightly different lighting!!  lol


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 16, 2011)

Lol, I know, lighting changes everything! I have the same experience with Purity  Yaaaay for hauls!


----------



## makeupgirlie (Feb 16, 2011)

nice haul! the keychains are adorable!


----------



## evilpoptart (Feb 17, 2011)

I love the gray coach bag and the cupcake keychain. I have been contemplating getting the cupcake keychain myself.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 17, 2011)

evilpoptart said:


> I love the gray coach bag and the cupcake keychain. I have been contemplating getting the cupcake keychain myself.



 	I say totally get it. It is adorable. I put it on my car keys so something sparkly, but not clanky or heavy is on it.  Very delicate and lady-like!  I put my house and other keys on the other one, which is perfect. I just transferred everything from my old purse to this one and all the goodies. I am in love with Coach!


----------



## Born: 1985 (Feb 18, 2011)

I see Bella Bamba!
  	I recently got it too, love it!
  	Great haul =)


----------



## d-girl (Feb 20, 2011)

Cute coach stuff! I also just got bella bamba...enjoy!


----------



## sujusarangx3 (Feb 20, 2011)

omg i need to get that baby pink wallet!! what style is it?! it's absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## maclovin baby (Feb 20, 2011)

love the COACH bag ,and the keychains.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 20, 2011)

sujusarangx3 said:


> omg i need to get that baby pink wallet!! what style is it?! it's absolutely gorgeous!!



 	OMG...I don't know!  Madison, maybe?  I'm so sorry. I just saw pink and went for it. lol  But I also have an ivory one for summer, same style, so I am pretty sure it is Madison.  I would just browse their wallets on their site until you come across it.  It is a fairly popular one.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Feb 20, 2011)

NICE haul! I love Purity cleanser!


----------



## dani623 (Feb 23, 2011)

NICE!!!


----------



## FourC's (Mar 27, 2011)

Love the coach key fobs!!


----------

